# RUBBERMAID VIVARIUM?



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Would it be okay to have a see-through plastic vivarium made out of a Rubbermaid storage box? And just build a custom made screen for it? I saw some people do it.

thanks,

Fred


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have seen it done for other types of frogs, but I don't know about doing it for darts. I don't see why you would want to when you can get a ten or 20 gallon glass tank for free. A screen top is not good enough, most people use glass. You have to have high humidity. If you have screen you usually cover it with some type of plastic wrap or something.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

that`s all i use is sterilite and rubbermaid.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll post a pic of a few that I've been working on, they look pretty slick, and are only about $15 to build. Viewing isn't great, though.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I am using rubbermaid tupperware to house froglets. I make it just like a regular viv- false bottom, lowered corner for pond, coco chips for substrate, live plants ...

I use the clear ones with clear tops(no screen conversion, just use it how I bought it). Im sure the frogs cant tell the difference from plastic or glass. They might even feel more comfortable in the not so clear plastic compared to glass.


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Frank H said:


> I am using rubbermaid tupperware to house froglets. I make it just like a regular viv- false bottom, lowered corner for pond, coco chips for substrate, live plants ...
> 
> I use the clear ones with clear tops(no screen conversion, just use it how I bought it). Im sure the frogs cant tell the difference from plastic or glass. They might even feel more comfortable in the not so clear plastic compared to glass.


Yeah, please post a picture please. I' d like to see. I' m thinking that Rubbermaid' s good if I collect different kinds of Dart frogs.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

This is my Azureus setup with 5 ~6 month old froglets. There is a false bottom, but you cant see it here and I have no pics of the building process. Thats a 24" dual fluorescent light(with only 1 bulb in) from Dixieline lumber.



















This is a tadpole setup Im trying with Leucomelas. I know they should not be raised communally, but I have noticed that the 3 i have in there are not paying any attention to each other and are growing fast.


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

That looks wicked Frank.  Did you by any chance put some holes on top of the lid? How does your Azureus breath?  

Fred


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I found a perfect size Sterilite container that I was hoping to convert into a horizontal viv with the door in the front. Problem I'm having is gluing the glass to the Steriltie container. I've tried silicone which adheres to the glass OK but doesn't adhere to the sterilite very well. A little pressure on the glass and the silicone releases from the sterilite.

Anybody have a good way to bond the glass to the sterilite?

Thanks.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

good clear tape, although you`ll have drainage issuses. maybe great stuff to seal the bottom. i dont see how you`ll get it to stand on it`s side. they arent very flat and the sides are usually sloped.
i have a viv like the azureus viv from a friend. the lids dont completely seal on the streilites in the pic. if your in a dry environment the humidity is dropped every time you open the tank. i use glass lids which completely seal the viv and drill about 12 - 20 small holes for ventilation.
this probably wouldnt work above 50% humidity as the tank would always be wet.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

frogfarm said:


> good clear tape, although you`ll have drainage issuses. maybe great stuff to seal the bottom. i dont see how you`ll get it to stand on it`s side. they arent very flat and the sides are usually sloped.


Actually the one I found has pretty flat sides. There is a lip around the top so when I set it so that the top is now the front it slants back just a little bit rather than being perfectly straight up & done. I actually like it better that way. It's better for viewing and the glass front would stay closed. 

Doulbed sided sticky tape would probably work but the bottom front edge would probably always have a little water up against it. Maybe if I used the tape to stick the glass to the sterilite and then did a bead of silicone on the inside. Hmmmmmmmmm, I may have to give that a try. Thanks Aaron


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

your right, i never thought about that. should sit nicely.
i use tape but they are upright. silicone is tricky to such smooth plastic. ive never had too much luck. although the black silicone from allglass has worked 50/50 w/ black water pipe to the white plastic tops of the sterilites for fake plastic broms.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

CanadianAmphibian said:


> That looks wicked Frank.  Did you by any chance put some holes on top of the lid? How does your Azureus breath?
> 
> Fred


Hi Fred, Like any vivarium, its sealed, no air holes.. The frogs get oxygen from my daily opening and spraying and feeding..


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

plastic broms??? Where do you get those???


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

you have to make them.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, thanks Aaron. I get it now


----------

